# Where do you get your cockatiels from?



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

If you get them from breeders, how do you find the breeders?
I've gotten all mine from craigslist.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Phoenix came from a pet store - he was bred locally though. Not sure where.

Miles came from a private breeder/aviary - I found her through Google.


----------



## maryellen (Nov 11, 2014)

Angel came from a breeder i met at the local poultry show


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I got Beaker off an ad from the newspaper.

I got Jaid from The Bird Shop


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Pet store, they don't know where Kiwi came from though. She didn't have a leg band and there was no information on her. There weren't even any medical records,. At first they said they had the medical records and I tried to get them to give me her records for a month, but then they said they couldn't find them. I think they knew when they gave her to me she didn't have any, but I loved my baby so I didn't care.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Maxi came from a local small breeder, my mum got in touch with them from a friend who knew about cockatiels, just word of mouth. Sometimes I drive past where Maxi came from and wonder if the breeders are still there, would love to say I still have the birdy I picked up from them. 

Would look again for a small time breeder if I ever got another cockatiel.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

My current two both came from local Humane Society.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey came from a small, awesome pet store who knows their breeders, who hand feed. The shop looks overstaffed every time we go, but all the birds and animals get lots of love, scrtiches, talked to, carried around, and other proof they are loved and cared for.

Mom got her little guy, Moe, from the daughter of a woman she was working with at the time. He was hand fed too.

If we had a bigger place, I'd love to rescue.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

My six (soon to be seven) are a mix of pet store purchases (Firestorm), Breeders (Mindwipe and Redshift), rescues (Windblade and Foster) and bred myself (Archie, the GCC)


----------



## karmagami (Dec 5, 2014)

I am fortunate to live near a retail pet store that only sells birds, bird supplies, and does boarding of birds. Like TamaMoo above, you think the place is overstaffed and how do they ever stay in business with just birds? But they do and the Bird Room is a happening place where parents bring their kids to visit and hold the birds (helps the birds with their socialization too). My last two have been from there - wouldn't go any place else.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunny was left to us in a will when his former owner passed away. But I believe he originally came from a pet store.


----------



## Catherine082989 (Nov 15, 2014)

I got both of mine from a pet store , my girl i got back in nov. (Sunny). And my boy(pepper) abour three weeks ago. The reason i got pepper was olny because when me and my husband
Went to the pet store he was singing to a toy bell, and i just knew he would be a funny little guy to have around,plus they had them in small sqaure cages next to canarys and everytime he wouls stick his tail in there cage they would pull out his feathers , they still havent grown in all the way


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Cash came from a big brand pet store. Lucy was a family's pet that was practically given to me. Eira and Sparky came from private breeders. Houdini was an unwanted pet that was being picked on by her "mate". My keets both came from Varietees Bird Store near my home. My newest guy who doesn't have a name yet, was an unwanted pet.

I love bringing home cockatiels who are wary of humans and teaching them that we're okay, and are here for treats and scratches!


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Both my fids came from Omar's Exotic Birds. (Great place for food, toys, supplies, grooming, boarding, and healthy, hand-fed birds! Cool place to check out if you live in LA area. )


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Pet store, obviously.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Nimra said:


> Pet store, obviously.


it's not obvious or there wouldn't be so many different responses, and there's no need to be impolite.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pikachu and Zero I got from a breeder. Rocky came from a hobby breeder on craigslist. I rescued Perky after her previous owner an older woman died. Godric and Cricket are both offspring of Pikachu and Zero.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm the odd man out. I got my birds from the flea market. They have a lot of different birds that desperatly needs a new home.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Haimovfids said:


> I'm the odd man out. I got my birds from the flea market. They have a lot of different birds that desperatly needs a new home.


It always makes me smile when I think of little ones going to happy, loving homes.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Honey and Henry were both from pet stores. I felt like I rescued them. Coco was from a lovely breeder just out of town who had hand-tamed him for me and also had many many other awesome animals, with three very impressive aviaries. Sophie was from a very friendly breeder in town. She has an awesome cockatiel flock of about 30 and her babies are always stunning and very big! (Sophie is my biggest cockatiel!)


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Luma was from my local pet store who sources their birds from nearby breeders


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

One of my tiels is a rehome/rescue the other is from a breeder.


----------



## steveshanks (Aug 10, 2014)

Pet shop, just couldn't find a breeder, Steve


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a specific breeder I deal with that has show quality birds, I have also dealt with a bird specialty store.


----------



## john9 (Nov 4, 2013)

I got my first tiel from the local pet store. A year later I was given a bird that was obtained from the same store. `Problem`?? it wasn't until I had breed from my two birds that I also discovered the supplier was a small breeder living locally.Could my `breeding pair`be related??.What are your views on this..........


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

john9 said:


> I got my first tiel from the local pet store. A year later I was given a bird that was obtained from the same store. `Problem`?? it wasn't until I had breed from my two birds that I also discovered the supplier was a small breeder living locally.Could my `breeding pair`be related??.What are your views on this..........


That's very big possibility. I'd say to go get them DNA tested at the vet. You don't want inbred babies.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

I got mine from a bird store, I think its a specialty one?? No idea what it specifically is but they're super great there, and hand-raise their babies, they're also great people


----------



## cassie.c87 (Feb 17, 2015)

I got Aithusa from a breeder that I found on facebook through a pet page. Titan was a rescue, her former owner neglected her  my other four I adopted from a shelter


----------



## john9 (Nov 4, 2013)

Does anyone know of any signs that a Cockatiel may be a result of `inbreeding`.???


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I got Sammy from my aunt which was basically a rescue. And I am getting a second tiel Wednesday from a rescue surrender.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Jun 24, 2014)

*Inbreeding results*



john9 said:


> Does anyone know of any signs that a Cockatiel may be a result of `inbreeding`.???


Cockatiels can have weak or puny wings. small or exceedingly large feet. puny mouths. and sometimes their lungs can be misshapen, that results in easy breath loss, or no interactive noises. REMEMBER!!!! breeding anything is a risk of mutations, and like everything cockatiels are hurt terribly by inbreeding. If i were you I would get MY cockatiel from a reliable pet store, that way their will be less of a chance to get an inbred one.

- "http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html"

I have two rescued cockatiels that are handicapped (likely due to inbreeding or genetic deformities)....both of their spines are twisted at the keel, have splayed and deformed legs and one is noticeably small...their brother was also rescued at the same time and his only obvious issues are that most of his toes are short and missing their nails....Attached is a photo of Weeble when we first rescued her


----------



## gabberlicious (Oct 14, 2012)

My 1st and soon to be 3rd are from my local privately owned bird store. I actually work there, so I got to watch both basically hatch from the egg.  Lola is coming home on Tuesday.  My 2nd was from a small hobby breeder I found on a Facebook group.


----------

